# 20H vertical vivarium Journal



## TheDudeWithTheFrogs

So after having this spare 20H aquarium sitting around for a couple of months, I finally decided to make use of it. This is my first vertical vivarium thanks to some inspiration from some other threads on here. For the door I used a 16" acrylic hinge and made it to where it swings sideways like my zoomed terrarium. I used silicone to glue it on and epoxy for the knob. I really like how it turned out so here are some pics.
































Please leave comments on what you think and I will update the pics as soon as I get it planted.


----------



## Vinnner

Awesome start! digging that stump/root sytem you made


----------



## Mitch

Very nice job on this. Can't wait to see it planted!


----------



## AaronAcker

Looks good. I like the roots you made.


----------



## ryangreenway

This looks amazing, I can't wait to see the finished product!


----------



## randommind

Very nice. Does your clay have any type of structural support inside or is it just molded clay?


----------



## TheDudeWithTheFrogs

Thanks guys, most of it is just molded clay except the large center root where i had to use some eggcrate.


----------



## RNKot

Roots!  I like the roots  Keep on going!


----------



## Golden State Mantellas

Great natural tree base! Love the build, can't wait to see more.


----------



## TheDudeWithTheFrogs

Just added a couple of broms I found at HD for only $2 and a peperomia to the viv. There placement probably wont be permanent as I am not done adding broms or other plants. Here are some pics:


----------



## coraltastic

what type of clay did u use for ur project, and where did u get it.


----------



## TheDudeWithTheFrogs

Ok, Heres somewhat of an update:
I got some plants for the viv from BJ just need to get the soil. Will probably order some ABG mix. 
I also had to set up a 12x12x18 exo terra for my tarapoto imi due to some roaches in his original viv.
I decided to make a journal of the build and make it part of this thread since it has the same layout as the 20H. I also thought I would share the steps in making the tree so here are the pics:








































Heres a small plant list:
Neoregelia Zoe
Vriesea sp.
Philodendron Scandens
Philodendron Wend Imbe
and some other unknown aroid.


----------



## Mitch

Wow, awesome viv. So simplistic yet so natural looking... amazing!


----------



## Wallace Grover

How do you get such a pleasing brown tone in your tree?


----------



## TheDudeWithTheFrogs

After making the background with clay I them cover it with peat like you would with the GS method except no silicone necessary.


----------



## deboardfam

Looks great.. hard to believe those are eggcrate stumps


----------



## froggies3

Are you the AETorials guy on youtube


----------



## Wallace Grover

TheDudeWithTheFrogs said:


> After making the background with clay I them cover it with peat like you would with the GS method except no silicone necessary.


It doesnt come off?


----------



## TheDudeWithTheFrogs

No it doesn't. I guess its cause the clay is stcky and wet so the peat sticks to it.
And yeah, I am TheAETutorials on youtube.


----------



## TheDudeWithTheFrogs

Well, I think its about time for an update on this tank.lol


----------



## pdfDMD

Awesome job! This is one of the most realistic constructed stumps I've seen. Kudos!


----------



## Mitch

Any updates?


----------



## exboyz04

Very lovely vivs, you have the eye for the natural looking viv


----------

